# Dehydrating cranberries



## Kat (Dec 4, 2006)

has anyone tried drying cranberries at home?  how did it go?  i figured i'd try it becuase i use them quite a bit and it's getting spendy at the store.  i found a recipe that has you boil them for a few seconds to pierce the skin, coat them in 1/4 cup sugar/corn syrup per 12 oz bag and then freeze them before putting them in the dehydator.  i tried two bags of each sugar or corn syrup, we'll see how it goes.  anyone else have any other advice?


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you using a dehydrator or doing them in a warm oven?

The dehydrator thing didn't work well for me. They didn't dry enough, and stuff got moldy.  The oven thing might work though. Keep us posted on how they go.

I think if I were you, I'd just buy the big bags of Craisins at Costco if this doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2006)

if this doesn't work, i think that's what i'll do.  we cancelled our membership when we were in an apt and didn't have room to store larger quantities of food or eat them fast enough, but now we've got a house with more space so it might be time to set that up again.


----------

